

Emails prove traffic shutdown was political payback from office of NJ governor - ck2
http://www.northjersey.com/news/christie_kelly_bridge_lane_closures_emails.html

======
ck2
What's interesting about this is apparently you can get anything back from
Google gmail via a warrant.

Also, without the press, this would have been completely buried. Note how it
was done to another mayor and no-one believed him until now.

